
Ask HN: What's an easy way to keep myself safe from phishing attacks? - r_singh
Asking this question because I often get afraid when read articles like &#x27;nuclear power plant was hacked because some employee opened some email&#x27; and because I also think it would be devastating and hugely damaging to lose my information to a malicious actor.<p>I use OS X&#x27;s mail client. Delete all junk mails without opening them (I regularly receive mails saying your account is hacked, but none of them have my password and hence I think they&#x27;re illegitimate).
======
rolltiide
Familiarity

~~~
r_singh
Familiarity is something phishing attacks usually use to their advantage

~~~
rolltiide
Familiarity with the kind of attack

